# 2016 Garden Planning and Report Thread



## jasonvanorder

Spent most of saturday and all of yesterday weeding the garden to get it ready for the kids to take over. They are 9 and 10 and with school being done they have all day they can spend helping out. Gotta find something to do to get them out from in front of the tv. I didnt think it was too much to ask for them to weed 1 row, pick up their rooms and take care of the animals before they get to watch tv or play in the pool. Plus its a good learning experience for them to see how their food grows and how to take care of it.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Everything is doing really well except the peppers. They haven't grown much at all.


----------



## chuckinduck

Boardman Brookies said:


> View attachment 217149
> 
> 
> View attachment 217150
> 
> 
> View attachment 217151
> 
> 
> View attachment 217152
> 
> 
> Everything is doing really well except the peppers. They haven't grown much at all.


My peppers are slow to take off too. Not sure why as they like the heat generally.


----------



## chuckinduck

Blandings turtle trying to find the ***** in my gardens armor.


----------



## chuckinduck

Tomatoes are kicking into gear finally.


----------



## JAA

Cool Turtle, friend or foe? My buddy has a pond in his backyard and rescued a baby eastern box turtle from an Egrets or heron?That was going to make dinner out of it, Bird was not harmed, Turtle was saved and has done very well for the last 15 years in their special turtle room with water pond, live edible vegetation, flats of worms are ordered, and special lights for proper uv. The darn thing even goes to the vet for check-ups Not my cup of tea, But I must say It's pretty darn cool. Jaa


----------



## Patman75

I have a good morning routine going. Move the chicken tractor, pull/hoe any weeds that offend me, then munch on some lettuce, kale, spinach and now peas pods are on the menu.


----------



## chuckinduck

Patman75 said:


> I have a good morning routine going. Move the chicken tractor, pull/hoe any weeds that offend me, then munch on some lettuce, kale, spinach and now peas pods are on the menu.


Garden looks like it's doing very nice. Your lettuce is doing great. Isn't weeding great?? I need a smaller garden.


----------



## kroppe

Looking good guys. 

Speaking of garden guests, I have rabbits hanging around wistfully looking through the fence at the goodies that lie therein...  So far no nibblers yet.

Was confronted face to face by a skunk a few nights ago. He was glaring at me stiff-legged and had his tail erect, waiting my next move. I slowly turned, then bolted in the other direction...


----------



## Patman75

chuckinduck said:


> Garden looks like it's doing very nice. Your lettuce is doing great. Isn't weeding great?? I need a smaller garden.


I got on top of the weeds early so now it hasn't been too bad. But we haven't gotten any rain in a while. Looks like we might get some rain tomorrow after that weeds will bounce back and I'll be waiting with my hoe in hand.


----------



## growninmi

chuckinduck said:


> My peppers are slow to take off too. Not sure why as they like the heat generally.


My peppers are always slow and small plants but almost normal size fruit. I even asked a farmer if maybe they liked sand over soil or is there a other way...he said just soil was fine. 

So I am in same boat as others here.


----------



## chuckinduck

My weeds are a never ending battle. I just waged an epic battle against mine today. I have them all under control but I know within a week or two I will have another battle to fight with them. Just went out to see how everything was looking and I saw my turtle guarding the perimeter again. This time he was on the opposite side enjoying the artificial rain showers compliments of my sprinkler.


----------



## Bighunther

Here is a pic May 25th










Now it is exploding. Sunday the wife and I spent a good amount of time pulling the weeds I could see the change overnight after they were out. Can't wait for tomatoes and pickles!


----------



## Frozenfish

Looking good fellas. 

Our little garden isn't much compared to all of yours but it is fun. We have really enjoyed the lettuce and radishes. Have six lettuce plants, a lot of radish, tomatoes, peppers, peas and strawberry. The strawberry never stood a chance against the chipmunks. The snap peas looked like they were on their way out, all of sudden they are flowering and growing like crazy. The prize so far has been lettuce and radish, amazing how fast they are both growing. Unbelievable fresh taste on both, it's great! Tomatoes are flowering. Our pepper plants are in the same boat as others on here, not doing much. The peppers have really taken off the last week, actually starting to show some growth.

This pic is about a 10 days old and has since been weeded and cleaned up. Also included is a healthy looking radish. Wow, they are delicious. 

Anyone have a good way to eat radish? I like them just plain or in a salad. What are some other good ways to eat them?


----------



## kroppe

Looks good! I like radishes with a fair amount of salt. Also in a salad with lots of extra virgin olive oil and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Kennybks

chuckinduck said:


> View attachment 217208
> 
> Blandings turtle trying to find the ***** in my gardens armor.


I'm guessing she likes the looks of that soil for her eggs. She might do considerable damage in doing so.


----------



## chuckinduck

Kennybks said:


> I'm guessing she likes the looks of that soil for her eggs. She might do considerable damage in doing so.


I figured she's doing that or picking off dragon flies and bugs caught in the netting. So long as she does the damage outside of garden and not in it I'm ok with it


----------



## growninmi

Blandings are not too common, supposedly have a high road kill mortality. In last two weeks I've had 11 different turtles, most all the species we have here laying eggs in back yard. 
All within 20 feet of house.
Luckily the garden is on opposite side of house than the water. 

Here's a snapper dropping her eggs last week.


----------



## growninmi

As you can see, there are eggs torn up near by. I don't ever see racoons in my yard but it's possible its what got eggs. Could also be cat. 

Oddly that hole next her was a different place another had dropped eggs.


----------



## chuckinduck

That's pretty cool to see them laying eggs. I've seen it a few times at our place up north. Never been lucky enough to see them hatch tho.


----------



## Patman75

Beets for dinner.


----------



## growninmi

Picked a pile of beans that I gave to neighbor today.

I wanted to post a pic of beans but oh well lol

My cukes as I mentioned earlier are thriving.


----------



## growninmi




----------



## Kennybks

growninmi said:


> View attachment 219478
> 
> View attachment 219479


Grown I'm not sure what recipe you're using for dillers, but I've always used an old family method which requires a crock and a lot of garlic. 

Edited, as I forgot who I was responding to. 

I wrote it up and posted in this thread. Post #127

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/index.php?threads/107056/
Any pickle recipes?

These are refrigerator pickles and not intended for canning. Thought I'd share. 

Kenny


----------



## growninmi

Kenny, thanks for that link to recipes. Will come in handy here in next few weeks.

As for dills, it's whatever sounds good at time. 

I have a polish bread and butter recipe that is very old an family based. By far my favorite pickle. Little bit of work and effort but worth it. They are type of pickles that can go on a slice of bread and be eaten as a pickle sandwich they are that good. 
Also recently acquired a very good recipe for refrigerator pickles thst last quite a while without spoiling, assuming not been eaten right away.
I'll share either but the family bread and butter may cost ya's lol

Enjoy the gardens everyone.


----------



## growninmi

Anyone have any good but not so chemical heavy solution for bugs?

I've seen couple jap beetles but I'm seeing a ton of what I'm guessing are stink bugs, well look like them, all over my cuke plants. Starting to cause damage so I wanna solve before it gets worse.

My mother today suggested dio earth, as in earth powder used in pool filters..Anyone ever used it, She said it won't hurt plants but I'm little leery of it...

Help!?!?


----------



## Whitetail Freak

I've picked zucchini and cucumbers, beans will be real soon.


----------



## jasonvanorder

growninmi said:


> Anyone have any good but not so chemical heavy solution for bugs?
> 
> I've seen couple jap beetles but I'm seeing a ton of what I'm guessing are stink bugs, well look like them, all over my cuke plants. Starting to cause damage so I wanna solve before it gets worse.
> 
> My mother today suggested dio earth, as in earth powder used in pool filters..Anyone ever used it, She said it won't hurt plants but I'm little leery of it...
> 
> Help!?!?



There are 2 different kinds of dio earth. There is a pool kind and a kind for lawn and garden. It shouldnt hurt the plants one bit. We used it in the house when we moved due to a heavy flea infestation. Otherwise Ive heard just some water with dish soap in a spray bottle works too.


----------



## Kennybks

growninmi said:


> Anyone have any good but not so chemical heavy solution for bugs?
> 
> I've seen couple jap beetles but I'm seeing a ton of what I'm guessing are stink bugs, well look like them, all over my cuke plants. Starting to cause damage so I wanna solve before it gets worse.
> 
> My mother today suggested dio earth, as in earth powder used in pool filters..Anyone ever used it, She said it won't hurt plants but I'm little leery of it...
> 
> Help!?!?


This is made to connect to your garden hose, but I pour three tbls into a squirter bottle with water. The jug has lasted two seasons and I'll have to get a new bottle this next week. 

Apply after every rain. I wash beans after picking, but it's mainly applied to the folliage. 

Cabbages, broccoli and brussel sprouts are ate by the white butterfly larvae, I.e cabbage worms. Hard to spot them, but their damage is blatant and feces is promemanent.

Captain Jack (Bronide) again 3 tbls spray early and often.


----------



## Kennybks

Deadbug


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Ate some beans the other night, first cherry tomatoes today, should have a massive amount of pickling cukes in a few weeks. Peppers are doing so hot...


----------



## growninmi

Thanks guys for the bug help.

My maters are still green, have picked couple batches of beans and need to pick again. 
So far like 10 pickle cukes no zukes or reg cukes but by start of next week I'll have about 100 pickles to get, it's a pile of plants and even more baby fruit. ..that's assuming bugs don't do me in.


----------



## Kennybks

That jap beetles spray picture is the hand pump sprayer, not the concentrate for use with the garden hose. Very economical using the concentrate. Good luck!


----------



## kroppe

Pulled the peas, they are done.

Tomatoes are shaping up nicely. Should be a little more than needed for the one tomato eater in the house. 

Carrots are ready, just letting them get bigger.

Beans will be picked for the last time this week then get pulled. 

Fennel is chugging along. 

No change in status with the raspberries (20% succes) and currants (next year first crop).


----------



## chuckinduck

Kennybks said:


> Grown I'm not sure what recipe you're using for dillers, but I've always used an old family method which requires a crock and a lot of garlic.
> 
> Edited, as I forgot who I was responding to.
> 
> I wrote it up and posted in this thread. Post #127
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/index.php?threads/107056/
> Any pickle recipes?
> 
> These are refrigerator pickles and not intended for canning. Thought I'd share.
> 
> Kenny


I'm on vacation so I'm slacking on this thread but the best pickle recipe I have ever come across for dills is those mrs balls packets at Meijer or probably any box grocery store. Not only is it easy but they're fantastic. Great in bloody Mary's and they keep well if refrigerated.


----------



## chuckinduck

Whitetail Freak said:


> I've picked zucchini and cucumbers, beans will be real soon.
> View attachment 219705


Wow. Now that looks good. I'm hoping mine looks that good when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## chuckinduck

kroppe said:


> Pulled the peas, they are done.
> 
> Tomatoes are shaping up nicely. Should be a little more than needed for the one tomato eater in the house.
> 
> Carrots are ready, just letting them get bigger.
> 
> Beans will be picked for the last time this week then get pulled.
> 
> Fennel is chugging along.
> 
> No change in status with the raspberries (20% succes) and currants (next year first crop).


Sounds like my household. I push tomatoes like a crack dealer. Can't get anyone to eat them in the raw state but me. Guess it's their loss right?? Everyone looks like they're getting good yields. Can't wait to check mine tomorrow. Then I'm heading north again for some fish. Lol.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Fridge pickles are the way to go. I can't wait to make some really soon.


----------



## Bruce William

growninmi said:


> Thanks guys for the bug help.
> 
> My maters are still green, have picked couple batches of beans and need to pick again.
> So far like 10 pickle cukes no zukes or reg cukes but by start of next week I'll have about 100 pickles to get, it's a pile of plants and even more baby fruit. ..that's assuming bugs don't do me in.
> 
> View attachment 219715
> 
> View attachment 219716


or rabbits. Do you notice an over abundance of female flowers seem like they are 10:2 in my garden.


----------



## growninmi

Bruce William said:


> or rabbits. Do you notice an over abundance of female flowers seem like they are 10:2 in my garden.


I do have a pretty big ratio of mom used flowers. 
I managed to pick 18 pickles today, with the ones tomorow, I'll have a batch worth to make. 

I have reg cukes the straight 8s and a few are very close to ready as well.


----------



## Kennybks

Bruce William said:


> or rabbits. Do you notice an over abundance of female flowers seem like they are 10:2 in my garden.


Dang I should've stayed awake in bio class!

Plant reproductive morphology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plant_reproductive_morphology

Flowering plant sexuality - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
https://simple.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flowering_plant_sexuality

On garden veggies I'd thought they were all "perfect flowers". Learnt me good!


----------



## chuckinduck

Scoped out the garden yesterday for first time in 2 weeks. Everything is looking good minus my broccoli and cauliflower. Something got to it and ate the heads and leaves. My garden is fenced so either it's bugs or something burrowed under. I figured I'd have pickles or beans but probably a week out on both. Weeds were still largely suppressed. So I'll consider it a win. When I get back in town Monday I'll reset their clocks.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

chuckinduck said:


> Scoped out the garden yesterday for first time in 2 weeks. Everything is looking good minus my broccoli and cauliflower. Something got to it and ate the heads and leaves. My garden is fenced so either it's bugs or something burrowed under. I figured I'd have pickles or beans but probably a week out on both. Weeds were still largely suppressed. So I'll consider it a win. When I get back in town Monday I'll reset their clocks.


I been picking broccoli for a few days. It's probably worms, I dust after rains with a seven dust. Same as my brussel sprouts and potatoes.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

Picked a cabbage, pickles and zucchini today.


----------



## chuckinduck

My plants are decimated. Will it rebound if I can get the worms under control? I assume the cauliflower is toast. But maybe the broccoli would have a shot?


----------



## Whitetail Freak

chuckinduck said:


> My plants are decimated. Will it rebound if I can get the worms under control? I assume the cauliflower is toast. But maybe the broccoli would have a shot?


Maybe, depends how bad.


----------



## Kennybks

chuckinduck said:


> My plants are decimated. Will it rebound if I can get the worms under control? I assume the cauliflower is toast. But maybe the broccoli would have a shot?


Broccoli can be hacked pretty good and rebound well. A lot of folks pull the plant after initial head harvest, we love the secondary growth and have picked into December. Just keep watered and bug free.

Last year I actually picked enough for a meal just before Christmas.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Should pick some cucumbers this week and tomatoes. Lots of peas. Everything is going strong!


----------



## chuckinduck

Kennybks said:


> Broccoli can be hacked pretty good and rebound well. A lot of folks pull the plant after initial head harvest, we love the secondary growth and have picked into December. Just keep watered and bug free.
> 
> Last year I actually picked enough for a meal just before Christmas.


Thanks for the info. I'll try and get those plants back on their feet this week.


----------



## jasonvanorder

Wife picked a zucchini Friday to take camping with us over the weekend. Everything has really taken off great in the last week or so.


----------



## chuckinduck

Heading home tomorrow from vacation. Time to get reacquainted with my garden. Hoping veggies are waiting and not just the weeds


----------



## Kennybks

Supposed to get a little moisture tonight which will be welcomed. The heat predicted... not so much.


----------



## chuckinduck

Time for breakfast.


----------



## jasonvanorder

Just a few progress pics in the past two weeks everything has just exploded. In two days picked close to a dozen zucchini. Cukes are coming on. Squash and pumpkins are doing ok. But everything else is really doing great


----------



## growninmi

In past week or so, we have picked around 200 pickles and a dozen regular cukes. A few zukes, about 5 gallons of beans, but still no tomatoes. 

Tomato plants are huge but very few blossoms and very little fruit and all still green , the ones I do have.

This was what kid picked before rain hit today. I'm sure there was more but we didn't get back out.


----------



## growninmi

Oh, side note and question. In the above pic there is a white pickle. Have picked a few of them, anyone have any idea what is up with that?

They came from different plants and obviously the plants they came from produced green pickles. 
Just a lack of pigment, but I asked my local farmer and he said he's never seen an albino pickle.

Not sure what caused it, but tempted to save seeds from it.


----------



## growninmi




----------



## PerchOnly

growninmi said:


> Oh, side note and question. In the above pic there is a white pickle. Have picked a few of them, anyone have any idea what is up with that?
> They came from different plants and obviously the plants they came from produced green pickles.
> Not sure what caused it, but tempted to save seeds from it.


 Internet says it is not uncommon. A thinner skinned cuke. Had a couple of different names besides albino, along with recipes. I guess try it separately and if you like it, save the seeds.


----------



## kroppe

Picked the last bunch of green beans and pulled the plants.

Let the fennel go too long and it seeded. Tried to slice a couple bulbs and they were like wood. Missed the window for fennel due to too many life events.

Carrots are strong. Hop to them all next weekend and make a batch of carrot curry soup.

Tomatoes are doing fine. Hope to have the first one this week.

Currants and raspberries are doing their thing. Not expecting a crop this year due to first year planting. Hoping for good things next year!

Found two of these things in the fennel fronds. I think they are Tiger Swallowtail butterfly larvae.


----------



## Kennybks

kroppe said:


> Picked the last bunch of green beans and pulled the plants.
> 
> Let the fennel go too long and it seeded. Tried to slice a couple bulbs and they were like wood. Missed the window for fennel due to too many life events.
> 
> Carrots are strong. Hop to them all next weekend and make a batch of carrot curry soup.
> 
> Tomatoes are doing fine. Hope to have the first one this week.
> 
> Currants and raspberries are doing their thing. Not expecting a crop this year due to first year planting. Hoping for good things next year!
> 
> Found two of these things in the fennel fronds. I think they are Tiger Swallowtail butterfly larvae.
> View attachment 220690


Those larvae, when you touch them do two orangish antennae protrude from their head with a strong oder?

If so, they are black swallowtail butterfly larvae. They love dill, parsnip and fennel.


----------



## kroppe

Nice job on the carrots jasonv and on all the various produce kenny!

I have 2 tomatoes turning red, and the tomato parade will be underway next week I imagine.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Made a fresh batch of salsa tonight!


----------



## droptine989

Boardman Brookies said:


> View attachment 221633
> 
> 
> Made a fresh batch of salsa tonight!


Two thumbs up lol


----------



## jasonvanorder

View attachment 221819
Well the cukes are starting to really kick in. Hot peppers are loaded. Zucchini slowed a little but that's ok we have enough stored away for a while


----------



## kroppe

The tomato parade has started. Picked a large German Johnson and a couple of Big Beefs. Looking forward to some BLTs and some Brie, Tomato and mayo sandwiches!


----------



## Kennybks

kroppe said:


> The tomato parade has started. Picked a large German Johnson and a couple of Big Beefs. Looking forward to some BLTs and some Brie, Tomato and mayo sandwiches!


Good deal Kroppe, ours are getting close now as well. The first couple have seemed to rot out before ripening. They're off the ground hanging, so not sure what's causing that, but we're ready!

That thought of BLT and fresh salsa has me craving for some Killer tomatoes!


----------



## Frozenfish

Our tomatoes are starting to turn as well. Have had a handful cherry and a couple big boys. I'm assuming they'll be coming quick over the next week or two. 

We have one plant of each, which will be plenty for us and enough to give some away.

Peppers are also going strong now.

We have learned some valuable lessons from our first garden this year, thanks to many of you!

Pics aren't that great, but you can see some fruit.


----------



## Fishndude

Hit those tomatoes with some fertilizer to stimulate fruit, or blooms, every so often, and they should continue to produce for a couple more months. High percentage of Potash does the trick.


----------



## jasonvanorder

Ok got a question for all the potato experts here. Dug up a row of ******* taters last and some were just huge! My question is there are about a dozen or so that were split open. Almost like they grew faster than the skin could. Is that actually what happened? What would cause that?


----------



## Kennybks

Simply letting them go too long would be my guess. With Redskins you normally would Harvest earlier then a white potato.


----------



## jasonvanorder

Here is our mutant red potato. Thing is the biggest spud I've ever seen


----------



## Kennybks

jasonvanorder said:


> Here is our mutant red potato. Thing is the biggest spud I've ever seen


That's a trophy Redskins there! Perfect for a Mr.Tator outfit!

There used to be a little restaurant in Indiana next to a GM plant called the Spudhouse that served 2lb stuffed potatoes. Too much starch for me!


----------



## Radar420

Got a late start on my garden this year due to life issues so I've been a bit absent in this thread but I've been enjoying everyone's posts. I thought I'd give a bit of an update.

I planted on June 19th. Here is a pic from 4th of July weekend:

View media item 116349
Here is the garden a month later :SHOCKED:

View media item 116350
I've been getting a few cucumbers here and there but now patty-pan squash, green beans, zucchini, and hot peppers are coming in:

View media item 116352
I've got a good amount of baby squash and watermelon fruits but it will be awhile before those are ready. I also have tons of tomatoes but none ready yet.

I also found this honker this weekend - I didn't have a cuke longer than 2" 2 weeks ago 

View media item 116351


----------



## jasonvanorder

I think the sunflowers are a bit tall. My wife is 5'9


----------



## droptine989

jasonvanorder said:


> I think the sunflowers are a bit tall. My wife is 5'9


Ive got some that are almost 10ft right now. They are pretty impressive


----------



## chuckinduck

View attachment 222674

Tomatoes and corn are doing great. Wish my tomatoes would turn. They're all going to come in at once I fear. My cukes are all toast. Another 2-3week flurry and they're done. I don't know what is causing them to die so fast? Not picking them enough? More water??


----------



## kroppe

Looks good chuck. Can't help on the cucumbers because I have never grown them. 

My garden is done except for 2 tomato plants. They are producing a few tomatoes every couple of days. Since I am the only tomato eater in the house, it is just the right amount of produce.


----------



## chuckinduck

kroppe said:


> Looks good chuck. Can't help on the cucumbers because I have never grown them.
> 
> My garden is done except for 2 tomato plants. They are producing a few tomatoes every couple of days. Since I am the only tomato eater in the house, it is just the right amount of produce.


I need to try your venny tomato sandwich. Looked good. You should post it here for all the green thumbs


----------



## kroppe

Sounds good Chuck. Here it is. Also found at: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/venison-ham-and-tomato-sandwich.571587/

Venison Ham and Tomato Sandwich

A great way to use tomatoes coming from the garden now, and to make space in the freezer for the coming deer season, by using the last of your venison. I make these open-faced style. A closed type of traditional sandwich is also possible.

2-4 oz thinly sliced venison ham
1 medium garden fresh tomato
1 roll or 2 slices of bread
mayonnaise or butter
salt and pepper

The bread is important. A kaiser or similar roll from a bakery will work, as will an English muffin. Grocery store bread will work if nothing else is available, but the result will not be the same. 

Slice the roll or English muffin in half, and toast. Spread butter or mayonnaise on the toasted roll halves. Layer the venison slices on the rolls, and top each open faced sandwich with a slice of tomato. Liberally salt and pepper the tomatoes, and enjoy! Serve with salad of choice and fruit.

Tip to slice the ham: remove a piece of boneless ham from the freezer and let it thaw 1-2 hours. The ham will still be very frozen at this point. Using a heavy cook's knife, shave thin slices of ham from the frozen piece of meat. The thin slices will thaw very quickly, in 5 minutes or so. This technique produces paper thin slices without the use of a meat slicer.


----------



## jasonvanorder

Our grape tomatoes are putting out about two dozen a day. Most never make it out of the garden. My wife has a system of eating 3 saving 1. But whatever makes her happy. We are being over run by the pumpkins and cukes. And the watermelons are doubling in size every day. Just hope we have enough to time left for them to get ripe


----------



## Radar420

jasonvanorder said:


> And the watermelons are doubling in size every day. Just hope we have enough to time left for them to get ripe


In my experience, once we get closer to fall, the watermelons will ripen regardless of size. I've had some very good ones that weren't much bigger than a softball ripen right before that first frost. Just keep an eye on the tendrils nearest the stem of the melon - it will turn brown when it's ready to pick.


----------



## Kennybks

Radar420 said:


> In my experience, once we get closer to fall, the watermelons will ripen regardless of size. I've had some very good ones that weren't much bigger than a softball ripen right before that first frost. Just keep an eye on the tendrils nearest the stem of the melon - it will turn brown when it's ready to pick.


I saw something the other day about the sitting side to turn yellow instead of being white as an indication of ripeness. I'm not very versed on melons as they take up so much room. We grew some sugar babies a few years ago the were great.

I love watermelon, but if i eat more than a single slice i always get indigestion so bad it ruins it for me.

We're still picking first head broccoli and secondary growth will hopefully continue for several weeks.

Got a surprise good late picking of beans today. I'm glad I left them in. Took about three weeks and they started flowering again.


----------



## Radar420

Kennybks said:


> I saw something the other day about the sitting side to turn yellow instead of being white as an indication of ripeness. I'm not very versed on melons as they take up so much room. We grew some sugar babies a few years ago the were great.
> 
> I love watermelon, but if i eat more than a single slice i always get indigestion so bad it ruins it for me.


Turning yellow on the bottom is another good indicator but I typically reserve that for looking over melons in the market. I always use the tendrils in the garden and it hasn't failed me yet.

BTW I get the same way with canteloupe unfortunately


----------



## Kennybks

These rains are doing a garden good, with a couple of exceptions. Noticed some browsing on the tops of our tomatoes. A little inspection revealed worm poop clusters on some leaves, then the culprits.

Our catfish in the pond ate well this evening.


----------



## kroppe

Creepy. What are they?


----------



## Kennybks

kroppe said:


> Creepy. What are they?


Tomato Horn Worms
They turn into Sphinx moths. 

Sphingidae https://g.co/kgs/pVYHgG


----------



## Radar420

A neat trick for finding horn worms is to wait til dark and run a black light over your plants - they glow under the light (check undersides of leaves too).

I haven't found any in my garden yet this year. The previous one's I found had been attacked by a parasitic wasp so I just moved them off to the side.


----------



## Kennybks

Radar420 said:


> A neat trick for finding horn worms is to wait til dark and run a black light over your plants - they glow under the light (check undersides of leaves too).
> 
> I haven't found any in my garden yet this year. The previous one's I found had been attacked by a parasitic wasp so I just moved them off to the side.


Yep, seen that many times. Looks like rice kernels standing upright. That's the basis for many good horror movies for sure.

This is the first year I've had horn worms on my tomatoes though in several years. Been a bad year for bugs.

Never knew about the black light. I guess a good eye is enough.


----------



## Radar420

Kennybks said:


> Never knew about the black light. I guess a good eye is enough.


Yeah those giant clusters of poop are a dead giveaway lol.

It is cool to see them glow though


----------



## jasonvanorder

Was reading here about them yesterday and guess what the kids found last night while picking some tomatoes. Pulled 5 off but the plants have all grown together so its next to impossible to get to the middle so Im sure there are more. With all the rain we had lately really havent had a chance to get out there much this week


----------



## jasonvanorder

Well it's just been way too wet here. Everything has grown so thick that once wet it doesn't dry out. Got powdery mildew everywhere and pretty much everything besides squash and pumpkins that's touching the ground is rotting before it's ready. Kind of a bummer but that's the way it goes sometimes


----------



## kroppe

Exciting news - one raspberry cane is setting blooms. There is a chance at having a few berries this season! The other cane that survived, out of the ten I planted, is not looking good after the heat wave we had last week. 

Tomato plants are slowly putting out fruit. I'm getting a Big Beef every other day. German Johnsons are slow, but there are a few good sized tomatoes that will be ready in a week or so.


----------



## kroppe

Getting about 1 tomato per day, lots on the vines in various stages of ripeness. 

One raspberry cane is developing a nice set of flowers, hopefully fruit will set. The other cane I'm hopeful for, but it hasn't put out flowers yet.


----------



## Frozenfish

I'm just about in the same boat. I am picking 3-4 cherry tomatoes per day and 1 big boy. Have a lot of new growth coming along as well. 

Going to have to look into canning. We have way more than we know what to do with!


----------



## Kennybks

Picked our last primary broccoli head and enough secondary growth equivalent to two more primaries.

Egg plants are at peak outputs both beauties and Chinese. Just starting Anaheim and Poblano yields.

Celebrity and Roma are 2-10 per day. Zucchini is still producing well.


----------



## kroppe

Looks good kenny, Didn't get any peppers in this year. How do you prepare and eat the poblanos? Love them in chile relleño.


----------



## Kennybks

Both varieties we place on top rack in the grill until they're blistered well. Let cool in a sack then peel filmy skins off completely. 

We love making Chile relleno but great with eggs in breakfast burritos (chorizo) or just with steak, chicken, etc.

Our salsa recipe calls for quite a few of them, but when we get enough tomatoes we've already ate too many poblano and wind up having to buy more! 

We grew a few red and yellow bell this year too. One of our plants turned out bearing super chillies which was a surprise. It happens too often with some greenhouses near me.

Last year in a pack of four broccoli, one turned into a kohlrabi ! 

Can't find good help I guess!


----------



## kroppe

Looks like fruit is starting to set on one cane. I put a small fence around the flowering cane and it's partner cane from the same root stock. Want to avoid varmints enjoying the produce in the middle of the night.


----------



## chuckinduck

View attachment 224433
View attachment 224434
View attachment 224435

Houston we have a problem!!


----------



## kroppe

View attachment 224513

Pic of the developing fruit. There are a good couple dozen blooms on one cane, hope to get a handful or so of berries!


----------

